# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  κάψιμο σε χέρια κ πόδια μουδιασματα κ πόνοι...άλλος κανείς???

## missmary2012

Καλησπέρα..καινούρια στο φόρουμ προς αναζητηση ομοιοπαθων αν και είμαι σχετικά παλιά στις κρίσεις πανικού...εδώ κ κάνα μήνα βασανιζομαι με πολλά κ ποικίλα συμπτώματα κ φοβίες έτσι για να νη βαριέμαι..ξεκίνησαν με ταχυκαρδίες, νευροπονους, κάψιμο στην πλάτη, δυσπνοιες μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή κ με κάποιες εξετάσεις με άφησαν τα παλια κ με βρηκαν τα καινούρια κ εδώ θέλω τη βοηθεία σας...καψίματα σε μπράτσα τα οποία επεκτάθηκαν σε χέρια κ ποδια, τρέμουλο κ μουδιασματα χεριών ποδιών συνήθως από την ίδια μεριά κ όλα παροδικά.. Για κακή μου τύχη googlara τα κατά καιρούς συμπτώματα κ από τότε ζω με το φόβο της σκλήρυνσης..τι ζω??περιφέρομαι..τόσο που εύχομαι να είχα παραμείνει στα γνωστά "καρδιακά" συμπτώματα...έχω τρελάνει τους γύρω μου κ ζω περιμένοντας την ανακοίνωση της διάγνωσης???στην παρούσα φάση καίγεται το αριστερό μου μπράτσο κ η πάνω μεριά των δαχτύλων του δεξιού χεριού..τη Δευτέρα έχω ραντεβού με νευρολογο κ δε θέλω να πάω...σας κούρασα Ε???

----------


## Θεοφανία

μις...καταρχήν καλως ήρθες... :Smile: 
Σε ψυχολόγο έχεις πάει?

----------


## missmary2012

Όχι...πίστευα ότι ήμουν δυνατή να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου...αλλΑ μάλλον δν είμαι...σ ευχαριστώ πολύ που απάντησες..μ έχει φάει η αγωνία τόση ώρα...κάνεις δν ανέφερε την παραμικρή ομοιότητα σε συμπτώματα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Όχι...πίστευα ότι ήμουν δυνατή να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου...αλλΑ μάλλον δν είμαι...σ ευχαριστώ πολύ που απάντησες..μ έχει φάει η αγωνία τόση ώρα...κάνεις δν ανέφερε την παραμικρή ομοιότητα σε συμπτώματα


...σε διαβεβαιώ πως εδώ μέσα είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο να γράφουν άτομα με τα συμπτώματα σου, (δυστυχώς).
Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να τα ξεπεράσουμε όλα μόνοι μας, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται.
Βρες κάποιον ψυχολόγο, (ανάλογα με την περιοχή σου μπορούν να σου συστήσουν και μέλη από εδώ) και πήγαινε να λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου.
Όσο το αφήνεις, τόσο χειρότερο θα γίνεται. Είναι κρίμα να υποφέρεις και να μην κάνεις τίποτα γι αυτό... :Smile:

----------


## eleon

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΛΟΣΗΡΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ...ΜΗ ΞΑΝΑGOOGLARIS ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ... ΣΥΝΥΘΩΣ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ... ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΠΛΟ ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ.....ΩΧ ΩΧ ΩΧ...ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΟΥΜΕ. ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ..ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ....ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ...ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ...ΟΠΟΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΛΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΝΙΓΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ...ΤΗ ΜΟΙΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ...ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ! ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ ΒΑΘΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΕΡΑΜΑΤΑ!

----------


## missmary2012

Δεν ξέρετε πόση ανακούφιση μου προσφέρετε!!!!δν έχω σε ποιον να μιλήσω κ να καταλάβει..οι γγονείς ανησυχούν ότι τρελαίνομαι ο φίλος μου δν πιστεύει πια τίποτα από ότι νιώθω κ λέει ότι τα δημιουργω μόνη μου κ να τα αποβαλλω..δν αποδίδω στη δουλειά μου,είμαι καθηγήτρια κ τα παιδιΑ το καταλαβαίνουν..οι φίλες μου με αποφεύγουν επειδή πάντα κάπου έχω ενόχληση..μα ποιος είπε ότι θέλω να μαι δυστυχισμένη??κάθε πρωί ξυπνάω σε αναμονή για το που θα νιώσω το κάψιμο η το μούδιασμα..

----------


## Θεοφανία

...τότε κινητοποιήσου ώστε να γίνεις καλά... :Smile: 
Πες σε ποια περιοχή μένεις, και θα βρεθεί κάποιος να σου στείλει πμ με έναν καλό ειδικό.
(δεν χρειάζεται να πεις Παγκράτι/Γλυφάδα κλπ, αλλά Αθήνα/Θεσσαλονίκη/Πάτρα...)

----------


## eleon

ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 5 -6 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ...ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ! ΑΠΛΑ ΦΟΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΦΟΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΦΟΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ.....ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΠΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΞΑΝΑΦΟΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ...

----------


## missmary2012

Αυτό το κάψιμο με τρελαίνει......Αθήνα μένω κέντρο..

----------


## missmary2012

Κανείς άλλος?????!!!!!!

----------


## orfeas92

Ξέρω έναν στο Πειραιά,εκεί που είχα πάει,αν ενδιαφέρεσαι,στείλε μου pm να σου δώσω στοιχεία..

----------


## doritoni

> Κανείς άλλος?????!!!!!!


έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα με σένα και ένιωσα κάποια ανακούφιση/συμπαράσταση όταν διάβασα το post σου.
είσαι καλύτερα τώρα? τα ξεπέρασες?

----------


## missmary2012

Σου απαντάω με απίστευτη καθυστέρηση καθώς είχα καιρό να μπω στο φόρουμ. ..το τα ξεπέρασα είναι σχετικό μάλλον τα εξελιξα. ...ακόμη τα έχω κάποιες φορές απλά έχω μάθει να μη φοβάμαι τα συγκεκριμένα και να φοβάμαι άλλα. ..προς το παρόν παλεύω με εμβοες. ...

----------


## Alice_1990

> Καλησπέρα..καινούρια στο φόρουμ προς αναζητηση ομοιοπαθων αν και είμαι σχετικά παλιά στις κρίσεις πανικού...εδώ κ κάνα μήνα βασανιζομαι με πολλά κ ποικίλα συμπτώματα κ φοβίες έτσι για να νη βαριέμαι..ξεκίνησαν με ταχυκαρδίες, νευροπονους, κάψιμο στην πλάτη, δυσπνοιες μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή κ με κάποιες εξετάσεις με άφησαν τα παλια κ με βρηκαν τα καινούρια κ εδώ θέλω τη βοηθεία σας...καψίματα σε μπράτσα τα οποία επεκτάθηκαν σε χέρια κ ποδια, τρέμουλο κ μουδιασματα χεριών ποδιών συνήθως από την ίδια μεριά κ όλα παροδικά.. Για κακή μου τύχη googlara τα κατά καιρούς συμπτώματα κ από τότε ζω με το φόβο της σκλήρυνσης..τι ζω??περιφέρομαι..τόσο που εύχομαι να είχα παραμείνει στα γνωστά "καρδιακά" συμπτώματα...έχω τρελάνει τους γύρω μου κ ζω περιμένοντας την ανακοίνωση της διάγνωσης???στην παρούσα φάση καίγεται το αριστερό μου μπράτσο κ η πάνω μεριά των δαχτύλων του δεξιού χεριού..τη Δευτέρα έχω ραντεβού με νευρολογο κ δε θέλω να πάω...σας κούρασα Ε???


Καλησπέρα!!! Αυτό το κάψιμο που λες πως νιώθεις στα μπράτσα και στην πλάτη το παθαίνω και εγώ!!!δεν το είχα πριν σαν σύμπτωμα άγχους αλλά μου ξεκίνησε σαν παρενέργεια του αντικαταθλιπτικού που λαμβάνω. Το είπα αμέσως στον ψυχίατρο μου και με πληροφόρησε ότι αυτο το κάψιμο είναι νευρολογικό και συμβαίνει από το σωματοποιημένο άγχος. Οπότε μην το φοβάσαι. Μόλις χαλαρώσεις θα σου περάσει. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

